# couple of new wood carving



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't posted much lately but still hard at trying to keep things rolling. 72" mesquite and stainless steel Sailfish. Did some fly fishing in new mexico and colorado this summer and got me trout motivated, red cedar brown and a Bald cypress Rainbow. This wood came from the Wimberly floods a few years ago. Any Christmas interest I have a few pcs in stock, trout , reds, Tarpon and the Mesquite Sail.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats awsome work.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Man! Beautiful work! What does something like the Trout run? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

the first one is sold , the rainbow in the log is 350.00


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

metal man said:


> the first one is sold , the rainbow in the log is 350.00


Wish I had the spare cash right now. I'll be keeping an eye on you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

